# Need advice on removing cheesecake from springform pans



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

on how to remove a cheese cake from my springform pan without destroying it; to give as gifts.
TIA
msm


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 5, 2009)

LOL - I'm guessing the bottom of your pan has a lip around it, and the bottom is slightly recessed, that is causing you problems? Turn the bottom upside-down when you assemble your pan and line it with parchment paper. This way you can slide it off without having to figure out how to pry it up over that "lip".


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> LOL - I'm guessing the bottom of your pan has a lip around it, and the bottom is slightly recessed, that is causing you problems? Turn the bottom upside-down when you assemble your pan and line it with parchment paper. This way you can slide it off without having to figure out how to pry it up over that "lip".


 you know i yes it is but i have tried that and the parchment gets soggy and tears. i don't make the traditional graham cracker lead sinker bottom. i just grease and dust the bottom and sides of the pan with graham crumbs so i think thats why i have problems. where can i get those cardboard "rounds" that the store bought cheese cakes come on. maybe if i can get 9 in rounds they will work in my pan. i have gone to a resturant supply store and they don't sell them.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> LOL - I'm guessing the bottom of your pan has a lip around it, and the bottom is slightly recessed, that is causing you problems? Turn the bottom upside-down when you assemble your pan and line it with parchment paper. This way you can slide it off without having to figure out how to pry it up over that "lip".


 btw thank you for your reply.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, for those 9-inch cardboard rounds - try a bakery that makes cakes, or the bakery in your grocery store if they bake cakes there. That is where I have gotten them in the past.


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 5, 2009)

Try using waxed paper, and a few more crumbs on the bottom.  Using a long metal spatula is helpful as well.


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 5, 2009)

BTW, I have only used the cardboard rounds for finished cake, not baking.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

yes they are usually used to frost finished cakes. people like my cheese cake because i don't go heavy on the crumbs. i have tried waxed also.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> Well, for those 9-inch cardboard rounds - try a bakery that makes cakes, or the bakery in your grocery store if they bake cakes there. That is where I have gotten them in the past.


 thank you but as wyo said they are usaully used for finished cakes. they may get soggy also.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 5, 2009)

Allow the cake to cool completely!! Remove the spring form....Invert onto a plate or 9 in round...Apply a wee bit of heat to the bottom of the pan...Torch for a few seconds...remove pan bottom...invert to a 9 in. round.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Allow the cake to cool completely!! Remove the spring form....Invert onto a plate or 9 in round...Apply a wee bit of heat to the bottom of the pan...Torch for a few seconds...remove pan bottom...invert to a 9 in. round.


 thank you for your reply. the only thing is the top "brown" crust will stick to the round? the top of my cake is usually nice and brown without a crack.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 5, 2009)

The process only takes a minute....Wrap the first round in Sara Wrap...maybe??

Good Luck & Enjoy!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> The process only takes a minute....Wrap the first round in Sara Wrap...maybe??
> 
> Good Luck & Enjoy!


 thank you


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 5, 2009)

msmofet said:


> thank you



You're Welcome!! When you've perfected the process I'll send you my mailing address....I like Cheesecake!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> You're Welcome!! When you've perfected the process I'll send you my mailing address....I like Cheesecake!


 but do you love it? 
people want to buy my cheese cake for holidays and such. but for years i have said no. i even considered including the springform pan but alas i didn't do it. i like mine with cherry pie fillng on top. how do you like yours? if you're not to far away i will send you some.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 5, 2009)

I cannot tell a lie...I don't "love" it, but I do like it...Plain, and sometimes with blueberry topping...Ya know you could sell it including the spring form pan...Include the price of the pan + taxes + a little more to go buy another if need be...Offer a refund for return of the pan (undamaged) Of course the refund would be a little less than the total cost of the pan...Example...For a $15 cost (for the pan) offer a $10 Refund...


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> I cannot tell a lie...I don't "love" it, but I do like it...Plain, and sometimes with blueberry topping...Ya know you could sell it including the spring form pan...Include the price of the pan + taxes + a little more to go buy another if need be...Offer a refund for return of the pan (undamaged) Of course the refund would be a little less than the total cost of the pan...Example...For a $15 cost (for the pan) offer a $10 Refund...


good idea!! thanx i am not a big sweet eater but i do like something sweet now and then. i am asked to make a lot of sweets like cookies, pies - lemon meringue from scratch (which i love), pecan pie (which i NEVER eat, to dang sweet for me), apple pie (which i do eat a small piece of) and cheese cake and mocha brownies.


----------



## Sherri83 (Apr 5, 2009)

well 9 in rounds are sold in craft stores here.  Such as Michaels: The arts and crafts store...


----------



## msmofet (Apr 6, 2009)

Sherri83 said:


> well 9 in rounds are sold in craft stores here. Such as Michaels: The arts and crafts store...


thanks
 i never thought to look in michaels. would they be in the wilton section?


----------



## Sherri83 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, the wilton/cake decorating section.  They are usually around the area of cake and muffin pans.


----------

